# Visa for a ukrainian to work in Ireland



## Mr. Flibble (7 Mar 2013)

Hi all. Our company wants to hire a person from the Ukraine (software developer). I am trying to work out what the visa requirements are for him but am having trouble finding information on the web about this. Could a kind soul point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Mar 2013)

Mr. Flibble said:


> Hi all. Our company wants to hire a person from the Ukraine (software developer). I am trying to work out what the visa requirements are for him but am having trouble finding information on the web about this. Could a kind soul point me in the right direction please?



The starting point is that you have to prove that there is no EU, EEA citizen or non citizen with an existing work permit available to take the position.

Alternatively, you have to show that the potential employee has some skills that are not available in the EU/EEA.

Assuming you can meet one of the above you have to present a signed work contract with a salary at least as high as the current market rate.

And then after all that you will get a limited permit, subject to quota and no guarantee of renewal.

These are the standard EU wide rules, on top of which each country may apply additional rules.

There is little interest in doing this because it is just no worth the effort.


----------



## RonanC (7 Mar 2013)

Dep. Jobs & Enterprise guidelines

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Mar 2013)

Jim2007 said:


> The starting point is that you have to prove that there is no EU, EEA citizen or non citizen with an existing work permit available to take the position.
> 
> Alternatively, you have to show that the potential employee has some skills that are not available in the EU/EEA.
> 
> ...




Sorry forgot to add, if it is some kind of a joint project you are working on, there is another set of rules that allows an non EU/EEA citizen to work on site for a certain number of days over a two year period, I think it is about 120 days.  But the big kicker with this option is that the employee can't apply for a permanent work permit for a long period after the two year period expires.  So if you require the guy on site again later it becomes a big issue.


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Mar 2013)

RonanC said:


> Dep. Jobs & Enterprise guidelines
> 
> [broken link removed]



Thanks for the link, I've not seen the 50% EU/EEA employee requirement before (I'm mainly concerned with the Germanic labour market).


----------



## Mr. Flibble (7 Mar 2013)

Great, thanks all. Looks like a pain alright.


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Mar 2013)

Mr. Flibble said:


> Great, thanks all. Looks like a pain alright.



My issue with it is that even after all that you have no guarantee that the person will be around in 12 months time - conditions change and the permit is not renewed or he finds another employer and changes job...  

I know it can be difficult to find people, but I tend to look at countries like Poland, Hungary and the Czech Republic.  Some of those guys are interested in coming West for a few years and there are not permit issues.


----------



## ElenaShal (6 Mar 2014)

*Employment Permits for non-EEA Nationals married to EU Nationals*

Hello, 
Please answer my question.
I shall be EU citizen in July under the programm "ethnic Hungarians"and then I shall go to Ireland. But my husband will be Non-EU citizen and our marriage certificate that is required was made in Ukraine. 

To apply for employment permit he needs to submitt the completed application:
• Cover Letter indicating that this application is for a non-EEA national married to an EU national
• Copy of the EU spouse’s passport pages showing photograph and personal details.
• Copy of the marriage certificate/marriage license.
accordingly to Irish government site.

Will my Ukrainian Marriage certificate be appropriate?

Thank you for your time and kind consideration of my request.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Mar 2014)

ElenaShal said:


> Hello,
> Please answer my question.
> I shall be EU citizen in July under the programm "ethnic Hungarians"and then I shall go to Ireland. But my husband will be Non-EU citizen and our marriage certificate that is required was made in Ukraine.
> 
> ...


 
I would think it should be. You will probably have to have it officially translated and submit the translation and original. On another site you might get more help as similar questions are asked on the Boards legal section see here:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=633


----------



## ElenaShal (9 Mar 2014)

Thank you very much)


----------

